# Bersa Thunder 380 Jamming Problems



## Techsan_02

I bought one of these guns awhile back as a nightstand gun for my fiancee. Everytime we've taken it out to the range, it seems to jam at least one round per box. It doesn't matter if it is the cheapo range ammo or good HP's. Anyone else have issue with this gun consistently jamming?


----------



## GypsyBill

Not so far.. but then again I have only shot 150rnds (Fioochi and CCI Aluminum). I did clean and lube it good before I shot it and cleaned and lubed it good when I got home... will be taking it to the range for another 150 this coming weekend to continue break-in.. if a jamming problem crops up, I will let you know..


----------



## Wandering Man

My wife's Bersa jammed twice the first time she shot it. It never jammed for me. 

I think we stopped the jamming when she improve her grip on the gun and did not allow her hand (wrist) to be as relaxed. 

Now that the gun has been broken in, I think she can shoot it without worrying about her grip, or it has become second nature to her. Anyway, no jams at all in the last 350 rounds (it only has 400 rounds through it).

WM


----------



## SuckLead

Mine hasn't jammed yet. But now that I said that it will the next time I hit the range. LOL!


----------



## mactex

During the first 300 or so rounds I had a few FTF problems. After that, I've had no problems (I've put about 1,000 rounds through the gun to date). I'll also second the earlier comment about ensuring you have a good grip.


----------



## Techsan_02

At first when she shooting it, she was gripping it hard, like white knuckle hard. At that point it was jamming. I had her loosen up the grip a bit, and it continued to jam. It also jammed a couple of times when I was shooting it.


----------



## madmag

I owned one. Good gun. But be careful and check the magazine spring. If it has been put in reversed....end of spring slanted wrong way with respect to follower, then you can have feed issues. Other than that try operating the slide with no recoil spring and feel for any rough spots.


----------



## bersa2

*Jam Factory*

had lots of jams with mine. all sorts of ammo. trade it towards a Ruger P-89. now I'm happy. used their name for my username though.


----------



## GypsyBill

Just did another range trip last Saturday and another flawless 150 rounds (CCI Aluminum 95gr) down range with the wife's Thunder 380.


----------



## Steve H

Not sure if anyone has mentioned it but if you stripped the 380 for cleaning you may have put the slide spring on backwards! Be sure the tight end of the spring faces the breech. It is not real obvious that the spring ends are of a different size. Makes a big difference on feeding issues!


----------



## Baldy

If your talking one out of fifty rounds and it's still fairly new? I would try some different ammo and see if I could fine something it likes. Good luck.


----------



## Techsan_02

Steve H said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned it but if you stripped the 380 for cleaning you may have put the slide spring on backwards! Be sure the tight end of the spring faces the breech. It is not real obvious that the spring ends are of a different size. Makes a big difference on feeding issues!


I may have to try that next time I head home. I did take the magazine apart when I first got it, but made sure I put the spring back in at the right angle in respect to the follower. I didn't pay any attention to putting the slide spring back in the right way though.:smt023


----------



## michael t

what kind of jamming are we talking about Recoil spring backwards is one of main reasons.
Come over to bersatalk.com and we will help you or fix you up with Bersa warrenty smith. It will be fixed.


----------



## striker59

My 380 works fine except when using Fiocchi ammo, they are just a touch longer and have miss feeds.


----------



## dexcop

I think I got a lemon. I loved my duo tone 380. Shot many rounds ,but the trigger froze up and it went back to the factory. It came back and would jam. Had it sent to the factory again. Came back and would jam every 3or 4 magazines. Could not get it to function right. Thought only once in awhile isn't bad. What if it jammed whem the bad guy was there. It was also the time when ammo was hard to find. I now carry anXD9sc. No malfunctions over hundreds of rounds. I'm really sorry to get rid of that gun,but it was not worth my or my familys welfare. Now when I go to gun shows, I always look at the Bersa and: wish it had worked.:watching:


----------



## Wheeler

FWI
I've heard that the newer Bersas might take a bit more break in than the older models. My experience was a follows:

1st box - 20 failures to feed, fire or extract. Almost took it back, but had been told to expect it, sooo
2nd box - 12
3rd box - 7
4th box - 5
5th box - 3

Since then I've had only one failure to fire in well over 2000 rounds, and that round fired on an immediate DA trigger pull.

Give it time, enjoy. Mine is now my daily carry with an NAA .25 for deep concealment.


----------



## trailblazer

i'm not sure if this has been covered in this thread, but her goes.

some suggestions for BT 380 owners.

1...thoroughly clean mags & clean & lightly lube gun before first range trip. be sure to get the spring back in the same direction in which it came off.

2...avoid steel case ammo.

3...run 200-300 rds of FMJ before attempting hollow points. WWB has a flat nose which resembles hollow points & can cause issues if used for break in. mine shoots Remington, Am. Eagle & Magtech & now WWB with no problem.

4... use only Bersa factory mags. pro-mags are totally unreliable. they're ok for range but don't trust them for CC.

i own 4 bersa & they have all been great pistols. best bang for the buck on the market, & don't forget the life time warranty.

TB


----------



## mmk1075

*Sounds like it should be a recall,,,,,,,,, JAMMING*

I also have a thunder 380 that jams EVERY 7th shot no matter what. I've cleaned it, bought new mags (bersa), diff ammo everything. NOTHING works........ & I've had about 1200 rounds through this now, so it's been doing it new and used!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

